# Grey water,was this YOU



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Walking with my grandson yesterday at South Queensferry yesterday,a vision that no Decent motorhomes wants to see!
No persons in vehicle and never returned when I was there!dirty gitts imhoView attachment 45496
I do have another pic with reg number on it.
Not just grey but food waste also.


----------



## Sky (Aug 20, 2016)

Groan - here we go again . . . :sleep-040:


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

*Grey*

Yup bl--dy big groan ,abso no need for it when a drain was 25 feet from location ,glad you didn't step in the crap that was left ,dragged into your nice veh.yeah I may moan!!!!


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 20, 2016)

*grey water*

I definitely do not agree with leaving any mess when wildcamping. In more than 3 years permanent wildcamping now, have kept the grey water outlet permanently open. Have only ever noticed what appears to be clear water wasted, and in all that time only about 3 other people have noticed that wastage. What am I supposed to say. There appears to be no way to tell I have let grey go, and if it should be raining could not see it at all...........steve bristol


----------



## Byronic (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep waste water, when and where to dispose of, always been a grey issue. Brings down the red mist in front of some peoples eyes.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes.. I just roll my eyes when I see waste water with food stuff being emptied onto tarmac... it only requires a bit of thought for others, and find a drain or soak away (grass bank, gravel or soft ground) at least, if there is no other way.
Some people may find the method of dumping grey waste with food stuff onto a hard surface acceptable, I don't.  Just my opinion


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2016)

We left the Three Counties Showground in Malvern last monday and made our way to the motorway via Upton-upon-Severn.

Every fekking layby we passed had motorhomes in them emptying their grey water most of which was running across the main road.

They don`t give a f*ck.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 20, 2016)

The typical Motorhome has a grey tank and an outlet that can be opened at a suitable place to then empty the tank (or left open in field it would seem, rightly or wrongly).
The typical Campervan does not have both. Some people run their waste water directly underneath, the theory being they put a catch container underneath when it is not acceptable to discharge directly.
Others (and I am one of those) run the waste to a internal container (in my case an 11litre water container) and then take that to a suitable place to empty.

It would seem the T4 Campervan in that picture is one where the waste just spills out and they don't bother (maybe forgot, if being generous?) to collect the water to dispose of down a drain.
Personally speaking, I think to just empty like that on a public road is akin to opening the door and emptying your ashtray on the road or just thowing litter on the floor.
If my waste tank was full, I just could not empty it on the road or car park.  Just couldn't do it.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2016)

I now have a 100 ltr wast tank fitted & 100 ltr water tank so between what i drink & wash with i should not have a prob until i get home or to a disposal drain.


----------



## groyne (Aug 20, 2016)

We wash up in a bowl, then give the nearest tree/hedge/plantpot a quick water.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2016)

Actions like the above are part of what spoils things for the rest of us ....Same as ignoring "No camping signs" etc ...

We always try to live by the "tread lightly" mantra ....leave noting but footprints AND take nothing more than memories and photographs (Though we frequently leave our stops cleaner and tidier than when we arrived) 

It's not difficult AND frankly anything less is just plain rude .


----------



## maingate (Aug 20, 2016)

I think this is a Case for Chief Inspector Jim Hunter of the Dirty Squad to investigate.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

Seems a bit bizarre that people will moan about about dirty water on the road, but will quite happily wash their cars at the roadside or let their dogs pee on the pavement.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> Seems a bit bizarre that people will moan about about dirty water on the road, but will quite happily wash their cars at the roadside or let their dogs pee on the pavement.




Last time I washed my car (Granted a long long time ago ...that's what rain is for ) or my dog peed on the road ...

neither contained food waste as far as I can remember .


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

maingate said:


> I think this is a Case for Chief Inspector Jim Hunter of the Dirty Squad to investigate.



Rfs don't get him involved Jim,he will be on a high as it is he's just become a granda again,wonder if this is what happens when u age


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> Seems a bit bizarre that people will moan about about dirty water on the road, but will quite happily wash their cars at the roadside or let their dogs pee on the pavement.[/QUOTEso you are happy at folks say popping out the front of you premises (home or work)draining their dirty tank bits and all on the ground at you,if this is do put your address up so we can add to water tank dump area?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

The laird said:


> Edina said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a bit bizarre that people will moan about about dirty water on the road, but will quite happily wash their cars at the roadside or let their dogs pee on the pavement.[/QUOTEso you are happy at folks say popping out the front of you premises (home or work)draining their dirty tank bits and all on the ground at you,if this is do put your address up so we can add to water tank dump area?
> ...


----------



## wildebus (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> I'm not condoning it. The point I was trying to make was that people find it ok to let their dogs pee on the pavement and that liquid is far more offensive than shower or sink water.



Are they the same "people" though?
"People" also find it ok to throw their MaccyD bags out the windows of their Corsas and other "people" don't mind throwing up on the street on a Friday night.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Are they the same "people" though?
> "People" also find it ok to throw their MaccyD bags out the windows of their Corsas and other "people" don't mind throwing up on the street on a Friday night.



I can't remember seeing a complaint and photo on here of a dog peeing on the pavement! Don't worry about the small bits of food waste, the rats will soon clear them up.


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> I can't remember seeing a complaint and photo on here of a dog peeing on the pavement! Don't worry about the small bits of food waste, the rats will soon clear them up.



You better let mc.ds know about the rats cause they've a problem with waste.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Last time I washed my car (Granted a long long time ago ...that's what rain is for ) or my dog peed on the road ...
> 
> neither contained *food waste* as far as I can remember .



That is exactly what dog pee is!


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> That is exactly what dog pee is!




Dog urine IS the same as human urine ....It's sterile as it leaves the body ...

so yes biologically it is a waste product of the body as part of the normal functioning of digestion of food and absorbtion of ingested liquids, 
However it isn't full of greasy chunks of washing up water that some lazy inconsiderate slob has decided they couldn't be arsed dealing with properly and won't have rats/pigeons/ and various other feral pests queuing up to munch on it after the afore mentioned lazy inconsiderate slob has moved on to do the same to another area .


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Dog urine IS the same as human urine ....It's sterile as it leaves the body ...
> 
> so yes biologically it is a waste product of the body as part of the normal functioning of digestion of food and absorbtion of ingested liquids,
> However it isn't full of greasy chunks of washing up water that some lazy inconsiderate slob has decided they couldn't be arsed dealing with properly and won't have rats/pigeons/ and various other feral pests queuing up to munch on it after the afore mentioned lazy inconsiderate slob has moved on to do the same to another area .



Ah, you're talking about the little bits of food waste that manage to squeeze through the sink waste; I find leaving the valve open and doing a few circuits of a roundabout usually clears them out of the tank.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 20, 2016)

It's going to get worse.  If you like telling everybody that it's a minority spoiling things for the rest of us then things are going to get better.

At the end of 2015 there were 240,000 motorhomes registered in the UK.    I remember from somewhere that this figure is growing at 15% per year so call it, in round figures,  a quarter million of us in the UK.   Every now and again we find one discharging grey water though I always stoutly deny it to officialdom.

Just in this past few days I see these publications:

Campers are flocking back to motorhomes to travel in comfort - Sunday Post

Business booming for Bristol-based motorhome hire company - Motorhome News - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live

New ways to buy your motorhome - Motorhome News - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live

and one from a little while ago:

Motorhome sales about to set new records - Motorhome News - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live

So it's going to get a lot worse.

We live in an age which is careless of litter:  motorhoming is becoming accessible to all including those younger than us who have been brought up to care nothing for littering.  We have here a problem - but a small problem.   The thing is;  what do we do about it?   Plenty of whingers saying how bad it is and how this tiny minority spoils it for the rest of us but not offering a solution. 

If councils provided some factilities for this quarter of a million citizen motorhome owners then perhaps even this tiny problem could be averted.  Though probably not - decent social conduct is taught by parents many of whom are not teaching their kids to protect their environment.  This sort of littering is part of our 21st century culture.

But that shouldn't stop us trying.   If only a group of us could get together;  we could then approach councils to solve this problem and we could all go on to find some other minority to complain about.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 20, 2016)

We use kitchen towel (paper) to wipe all plates as clean as possible and then wash it in sink with fairy liquid. This way, there is never a morsal of food that goes into the tank.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2016)

Of course it's going to get worse.... as a long term camper (40 odd years) I've seen the world of tenting change drastically from the dedicated few to the buy a cheap tent from argos/lidle halfords etc... Head off with bunch of mates and enough beer to float a battle ship THEN leave it all behind you when you decide to head off home. 
Sadly as you say folks just aren't brung up proper these days. 
Just a bit of consideration for others and the world would be a much nicer place to be....
And I'm not sure that councils should be making more facilities available to deal with an upsurge in motorhome useage.... frankly IF you want the facilities to empty waste tanks/toilets/shower blocks then find a site to stay on for at least one night to avail yourself of those facilities.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2016)

David & Ann said:


> We use kitchen towel (paper) to wipe all plates as clean as possible and then wash it in sink with fairy liquid. This way, there is never a morsal of food that goes into the tank.


It's not difficult is it... just takes us to be bothered to think about others. 
We are the same,  any food waste gets disposed of at the next rubbish bin, tins/bottles get deposited in the recycling bins. 
washing up done in a bowl and soapy water either goes down a drain or somewhere it's not going to bother anyone (we use eco washing up liquid too)  
the worst we leave it the tyre tracks.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> Ah, you're talking about the little bits of food waste that manage to squeeze through the sink waste; I find leaving the valve open and doing a few circuits of a roundabout usually clears them out of the tank.



I really hope you are joking, or trolling for an argument rather than actually doing it... as a motorcyclist, greasy waste water would not be very welcome on a roundabout, and I would not be happy coming up behind someone who was emptying their waste onto the road either.


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I really hope you are joking, or trolling for an argument rather than actually doing it... as a motorcyclist, greasy waste water would not be very welcome on a roundabout, and I would not be happy coming up behind someone who was emptying their waste onto the road either.



Wonder what the law is driving whilst depositing waste on the highway? Could be a tricky one as you say a motorbike skidding under braking or slipping on waste I shudder to think .the white lines are bad enough when wet.
It's a case can we all not just do the correct thing !(obviously not! ) sad.


----------



## tribute11 (Aug 20, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Actions like the above are part of what spoils things for the rest of us ....Same as ignoring "No camping signs" etc ...
> 
> We always try to live by the "tread lightly" mantra ....leave noting but footprints AND take nothing more than memories and photographs (Though we frequently leave our stops cleaner and tidier than when we arrived)
> 
> It's not difficult AND frankly anything less is just plain rude .



Totally agree with this post. We carry litter pickers with us and if there is any rubbish around, we clear it up into black bags, often taking those bags with us till we can find a suitable disposal point.


----------



## carol (Aug 20, 2016)

I wipe my plates with kitchen towel and pour washing up water through a sieve into the waste! Practically reusable! I'm a bit obsessive about food getting into the waste tank and always water the plants if I get the chance!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 20, 2016)

Food waste!! By the time we've wiped our gruel plates with the dried crust we get every week, you could eat your dinner off them. :tongue:


----------



## 4maddogs (Aug 20, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Last time I washed my car (Granted a long long time ago ...that's what rain is for ) or my dog peed on the road ...
> 
> neither contained food waste as far as I can remember .



I'd rather not see it at all, but better food waste that cigarette butts that do not biodegrade for years. ......stands back and ducks!


----------



## willdbill (Aug 20, 2016)

O deer a gray water bandit if he had dumpt his black tank it would have Ben a problem me thinks
But let's have a public hanging when we find out who it is
Hang home high that's wat I say :rulez::ninja:


----------



## maingate (Aug 20, 2016)

A Gallon or two of grey water will not pollute the Planet unduly.

It is just another sign of how lazy, feckless and selfish a lot of people have become. It does not help when I notice that some members think it is not worth worrying about. That means to me that they are heading down that path themselves. :sad:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2016)

runnach said:


> While at the mother in laws last summer, an old dear with her middle aged daughter passed front of MIL closed driveway gates and, their mutt proceeded to dump at the one and only entrance to property, mutt owner proceeded towards their allotment, we ran out and gestured to them to pick up their mutts poo, they ignored us. Bea knew who and where these people lived within the small village, Bea then proceeded to remove poo into a small box with a small coal like shovel.
> 
> We both went to their house, then dropped their mutts poo on the door step.




I`d have put it through the letterbox    :dance:


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 20, 2016)

Edina said:


> Food waste!! By the time we've wiped our gruel plates with the dried crust we get every week, you could eat your dinner off them. :tongue:



Made a big faux pas many years ago, French girlfriends mother had 20 relatives over for dinner to meet the Englishman. After the starter thinking I was being helpful I gathered up all the plates to give em a quick wash. The stares I got was incredible, looked at me like I was a blinking loony. How the blooming heck was I supposed to know the froggies just wiped their plates with bread and used it for the next course, bloody savages :mad1:


----------



## Caz (Aug 20, 2016)

Here we go , grey water disposal again. :mad1:

Devil's advocate - there is nothing in the photo that confirms the waste water has come from the VW pictured other than the fact that it is parked on top of it. Maybe the previous occupant of the parking space left it?


----------



## David Morison (Aug 20, 2016)

David & Ann said:


> We use kitchen towel (paper) to wipe all plates as clean as possible and then wash it in sink with fairy liquid. This way, there is never a morsal of food that goes into the tank.



Just what I do, don't have a waste tank as I don't want dirty water festering and sloshing about, all grey waste after dishes treated as above is piped to the back of the vehicle and collected in a bucket for hygienic disposal. I'm a bit concerned about the term "Wild camping" as this T4 is obviously not doing so, just parking. If I can't camp truly "wild" then I use a site and the appropriate facilities. What is a wild camper?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Dog urine IS the same as human urine ....It's sterile as it leaves the body ...
> 
> so yes biologically it is a waste product of the body as part of the normal functioning of digestion of food and absorbtion of ingested liquids,
> However it isn't full of greasy chunks of washing up water that some lazy inconsiderate slob has decided they couldn't be arsed dealing with properly and won't have rats/pigeons/ and various other feral pests queuing up to munch on it after the afore mentioned lazy inconsiderate slob has moved on to do the same to another area .



Try telling the cops that after leaving the pub and pissing in a shop door way.:cheers::scared::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2016)

groyne said:


> We wash up in a bowl, then give the nearest tree/hedge/plantpot a quick water.



Is it not a bit cramped,how do you get your knees in.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Caz said:


> Here we go , grey water disposal again. :mad1:
> 
> Devil's advocate - there is nothing in the photo that confirms the waste water has come from the VW pictured other than the fact that it is parked on top of it. Maybe the previous occupant of the parking space left it?



May I correct you caz if you look at the sill on the drivers side in front off the rear wheel I was watching the drips still exiting Their discharge pipe,unless by misfortune they parked right at the spot where some other unrespectfull person dumped,then I am truly sorry(NOT)
Come on you have got to be kidding!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2016)

David & Ann said:


> We use kitchen towel (paper) to wipe all plates as clean as possible and then wash it in sink with fairy liquid. This way, there is never a morsal of food that goes into the tank.



I lick my plates clean & never leave a bit behind.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's a closer pic hope this helps to convinceView attachment 45576Sorry I got it squint


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> I lick my plates clean & never leave a bit behind.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Trev I think your hilarious! You must've been brought up like us eat it or you got a belt round the lug,aye and don't you dare leave ought.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2016)

The laird said:


> Trev I think your hilarious! You must've been brought up like us eat it or you got a belt round the lug,aye and don't you dare leave ought.



Yep been brought up by grandparents who were through 2 world wars and aloth there was a fair amount of money in our home we were taught never waste food or put no more than you can eat on a plate makes sense dont it,anyway if you dont have a larf whats the point in living.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 20, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Yep been brought up by grandparents who were through 2 world wars and aloth there was a fair amount of money in our home we were taught never waste food or put no more than you can eat on a plate makes sense dont it,anyway if you dont have a larf whats the point in living.


It's a good principle to and one my mother employed.

But .....


Not one I liked as being the youngest of 4, my siblings just dumped the food they didn't like on my plate when she wasn't looking and muggins here couldn't leave the table until the plate was clear!


----------



## Caz (Aug 20, 2016)

The laird said:


> May I correct you caz if you look at the sill on the drivers side in front off the rear wheel I was watching the drips still exiting Their discharge pipe,unless by misfortune they parked right at the spot where some other unrespectfull person dumped,then I am truly sorry(NOT)
> Come on you have got to be kidding!



'Twas just a thought that crossed my mind. Many is the time I have panicked on noticing an oily splodge under my vehicle and been reassured that it wasn't my vehicle leaking oil/coolant or whatever but a previous occupant of the parking space. In fact it happened only last week, that's why I thought of it.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 20, 2016)

David & Ann said:


> We use kitchen towel (paper) to wipe all plates as clean as possible and then wash it in sink with fairy liquid. This way, there is never a morsal of food that goes into the tank.



I use my dishwasher, err pot licker, to remove all traces of food from my dishes, pans are usually wiped as clean as possible with paper towel. An absolute minimum of water (usually about half a mug) is heated and used (with Fairy liquid) to wash everything then a minimum of cold used to rinse and a dry with more paper towel.

Total grey water, not much more than a tin can full is then placed inside an empty tin can with the used paper towel to which more paper is added as I use it, by the time I bin the tin can the water has been soaked up by the paper.

For personal hygiene, I use a minimum of water and a flannel which gets thoroughly washed as and when I can, generally in public toilets.  Shaving is only done in public toilets.


----------



## groyne (Aug 20, 2016)

I wonder if there's such a furore on the Boy Racer forums everytime one of them is spotted discarding a Maccy D wrapper in an improper manner?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 20, 2016)

Just what do people put down their wastepipes, When we clean our dishes  or what ever, we always clean the plates by wiping the residue off first then wash them  ( I suppose dogs are good for that  bit)  There is never anything particularly bad comes out of our waste water tank not bad just water.
GWAYGWAYwater. The amount of water we carry and the size of the waste tank is 100 liters each but rarely do we have anything like that amount used and always find somewhere decent to drop the  waste .  Lyndon Top for instance ,, Arthur will tell you to drop it and keep the grass greener in dry times or even with the waste hose to  put it on the tree  bases.  No need to ever drop it on the road where somebody will see it, and think it is  youknowwhat.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> For personal hygiene, I use a minimum of water and a flannel which gets thoroughly washed as and when I can, generally in public toilets.  Shaving is only done in public toilets.




I hope you flush them first


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 21, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`d have put it through the letterbox    :dance:



Ditto


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 21, 2016)

wooie1958 said:


> i hope you flush them first



roflmao


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 21, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`d have put it through the letterbox    :dance:



My old boy did one better,knocked nabs door and when they opened it he tossed dogs shiscabab of shovel up there hall and said you can walk it on your exminister now,they still did not stop we fido doing it at our door so next week a bar of laxative was feed to it and about 2 days later they got rid of it,god knows what state there house was in that night.:scared:


----------



## wildebus (Aug 21, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`d have put it through the letterbox    :dance:



This dumping of rubbish and that comment reminded me of something many years ago.
I used to find cigaratte butts in my back garden and the only place they could have come from the neighbours garden, and he didn't smoke.
But he had a son, so I was sure that it must have been him having crafty fags while dad was out and hiding the evidence over the fence.
Had a word with son and it was denied and butts still appeared.
So collected them up, into an envelope with a note addressed to son and posted through letterbox. Note said:_
"Think these are yours. Please don't throw any more into my garden, Thanks. 
If I see any more, they must be your dads so I will post them in a note to him next time"_
Butts stopped appearing after that


----------



## big tom (Aug 21, 2016)

The outlet from my grey water tank is a 40mm T piece fitted to the tank with a 12v 40mm solenoid valve fitted to one side of the T this can be operated from the dash, the other side of the T is a manual 40mm valve. I use the dash operated valve often I don’t wait untill the tank is full, if raining I dump as I travel if there is no traffic behind, some layby’s have a grid if not I can reverse over the edge and dump on the grass, choose where it is it is not in large quantities.


----------



## beserk (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm sure I saw a big dog pee against that van. Hee hee.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 21, 2016)

Auld Pharrt

For personal hygiene said:
			
		

> Careful now. 3 months in the Scrubs if you're caught giving yourself a Brazilian in public


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 21, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Careful now. 3 months in the Scrubs if you're caught giving yourself a Brazilian in public



Dunno about three months ... but after only three weeks I felt like I needed a bloody good SCRUB in the shower when I got home!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 22, 2016)

whats the big fuss its washing water thats all . ok your an idiot if you dump in a car park or whilst driving , but there are plenty of places to relive your vans bladder of washing up water , we lived in ours for nigh on two years on a very limited strict budget and as such had no option of returning home to empty . laybies are one place you can empty ,either on the grass or into a drain by the road side , nothing wrong with that ,best still do it at night if you so see fit .wagon drivers use the laybies to pee in as do many others they also cook and wash there plates  and they haven't sinks or waste tanks ,.now some have said there are bits of food waste in that water , answer me one question ,who is daft enough to put food waste down a campervans waste pipe , one easy way to bung the system up with waste food and any fats ,and frankly it will make the sink stink to high heaven you wipe or scrape your plate dont you first ,any food waste its perfectly acceptable to deposit in the grass near to the hedge or trees out of the way as the wild life will soon make short work of that .the main thing is just use your brains and common sense ,mind you many lack those two items realy .but i do agree its certainly a no no to empty the black waste only somewhere suitable like public loos ,so long as you dont use that blue stuff mind you who real does now ,plenty of other products  cheaper and better .ps and then clean up after yourself .


----------



## big tom (Aug 22, 2016)

mandrake said:


> whats the big fuss its washing water thats all . ok your an idiot if you dump in a car park or whilst driving , but there are plenty of places to relive your vans bladder of washing up water , we lived in ours for nigh on two years on a very limited strict budget and as such had no option of returning home to empty . laybies are one place you can empty ,either on the grass or into a drain by the road side , nothing wrong with that ,best still do it at night if you so see fit .wagon drivers use the laybies to pee in as do many others they also cook and wash there plates  and they haven't sinks or waste tanks ,.now some have said there are bits of food waste in that water , answer me one question ,who is daft enough to put food waste down a campervans waste pipe , one easy way to bung the system up with waste food and any fats ,and frankly it will make the sink stink to high heaven you wipe or scrape your plate dont you first ,any food waste its perfectly acceptable to deposit in the grass near to the hedge or trees out of the way as the wild life will soon make short work of that .the main thing is just use your brains and common sense ,mind you many lack those two items realy .but i do agree its certainly a no no to empty the black waste only somewhere suitable like public loos ,so long as you dont use that blue stuff mind you who real does now ,plenty of other products  cheaper and better .ps and then clean up after yourself .



Now that is the best analogy written on this topic


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 22, 2016)

People keep referring to 'food waste' as if it's something terrible; I don't know what you can squeeze down your sink waste but the most that gets past ours are a few escapee grains of rice. Reading this thread you would think folks are throwing out cauliflower stalks, potato peelings or lamb bones; one poster is even frightened it is going to make him lose control of his motorbike!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 22, 2016)

big tom said:


> Now that is the best analogy written on this topic



lived the full time life on very little money after illness took its toll with the wife and then to top it all me . course both jobs lost , ha ha then the house ,but we had our spirit still intact somewhare  and a bedford motor home ,sold what we had left and then went just the cloths we could fit in the van  end of the road then the big decision ,left or right  chose left as no point in getting it right first time . learned there's more to live for than what we had previously bricks mortar furniture carpets ,bills ,load of unnecessary crap . and do you know what we enjoyed every single day .and learned how to wild it properly not play at it ,had to couldn't afford camp sites managed to keep the van on the road ,eat and live  few tinnies the true life realy . just got too many family commitments now to do it again ,else we would be off jolly pronto .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 22, 2016)

well guess what ,going to apply for our passports ,who knows i may just visit france  next year and try an civilise you all :wave:

but truthfully yes it was quite hard at times  but nothing that i would say was too hard .


----------



## Beemer (Aug 22, 2016)

Edina said:


> People keep referring to 'food waste' as if it's something terrible; I don't know what you can squeeze down your sink waste but the most that gets past ours are a few escapee grains of rice. Reading this thread you would think folks are throwing out cauliflower stalks, potato peelings or lamb bones; *one poster is even frightened it is going to make him lose control of his motorbike*!



I think you misquoted me.. not frightened at all ... but bleedin annoyed that people like you are emptying their waste on roundabouts :mad2:
quote: _ I find leaving the valve open and doing a few circuits of a roundabout usually clears them out of the tank. _
I should not bite at your trolling really, but I think you really do empty your waste on roundabouts.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 22, 2016)

there is a simple answer to washing up knock on somebodys door and ask them to do it for you  problem solved


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I think you misquoted me.. not frightened at all ... but bleedin annoyed that people like you are emptying their waste on roundabouts :mad2:
> quote: _ I find leaving the valve open and doing a few circuits of a roundabout usually clears them out of the tank. _
> I should not bite at your trolling really, but I think you really do empty your waste on roundabouts.



It was not trolling, it was a joke. Have you no sense of humour?

If you look at the thread it is just one big troll:
Man goes for a walk and takes a photo of a puddle of water. He then feels so strongly about it (but not strongly enough to show the number plate) that he posts the photo on here. That is just trolling for the usual 'getting motorhomers a bad name' type of quote from the 'we never do anything wrong' brigade. For christ sake lighten up. 

David, yes I have ridden since my teens, but I'm glad I don't now if dirty water is the problem some try to make it.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 22, 2016)

Edina said:


> It was not trolling, it was a joke. Have you no sense of humour?
> 
> If you look at the thread it is just one big troll:
> Man goes for a walk and takes a photo of a puddle of water. He then feels so strongly about it (but not strongly enough to show the number plate) that he posts the photo on here. That is just trolling for the usual 'getting motorhomers a bad name' type of quote from the 'we never do anything wrong' brigade. For christ sake lighten up.
> ...



I think there is nothing wrong with my sense of humour, I can laugh at most things if they are a joke.  The comments you make about motorcyclists and food waste do not give that indication, try placing a smiley at the end of your posts if they are a joke, as it is very difficult, sometimes to express an attitude in text without them.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I think there is nothing wrong with my sense of humour, I can laugh at most things if they are a joke.  The comments you make about motorcyclists and food waste do not give that indication, try placing a smiley at the end of your posts if they are a joke, as it is very difficult, sometimes to express an attitude in text without them.



Duly chastised :bow:


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another day same boring threads


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I think there is nothing wrong with my sense of humour, I can laugh at most things if they are a joke.  The comments you make about motorcyclists and food waste do not give that indication, try placing a smiley at the end of your posts if they are a joke, as it is very difficult, sometimes to express an attitude in text without them.



Probably over fills his diesel tank too... just for extra effect on roundabouts.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 22, 2016)

Wherever you be let yer waste run free, be it glen or mountain, let it fountain!  Cmon **** it's only a wee bit water wi some coco pops in it. Don't let it get to ye man, life's too short. :wacko:


----------



## silverweed (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't worry Edina, some realised you were joking ?


----------



## silverweed (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm using the mobile app version as usual and I'm unable to post a smiley face, just tried in above post and it came out as the question mark


----------



## The laird (Aug 22, 2016)

Edina said:


> It was not trolling, it was a joke. Have you no sense of humour?
> 
> If you look at the thread it is just one big troll:
> Man goes for a walk and takes a photo of a puddle of water. He then feels so strongly about it (but not strongly enough to show the number plate) that he posts the photo on here. That is just trolling for the usual 'getting motorhomers a bad name' type of quote from the 'we never do anything wrong' brigade. For christ sake lighten up.
> ...



Can I correct you man goes walk with grandson 18 months old and DOES have a photo of number plate but I did not put it up here (cause I'm a nice guy) but the council do have it!!!!!


----------



## maingate (Aug 22, 2016)

runnach said:


> Cale, I never took for a coco pop man. :tongue:



That's burst the myth of the roughie toughie Scotsman. 

Next thing we know, they will be talking about Fairy cakes.


----------



## The laird (Aug 22, 2016)

They better no be putting fairy cakes doon the sink,eyes are watching.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ello ello ello whats all this then ? 
Yall know my views ha ha ha, ps the clues in the thread title, if you think the subject is a groan, yawn, boring or done to death dont fekin click on it or comment on it its that fekin easy, its a subject that needs discussion and answers, its great to see all the sensible ways to dispose of the waste water and also some of the funny ways.
Oh and you wouldnt catch me talking pictures of dumb dumpers. Peace out campers and have a nice day...........dats nice


----------



## The laird (Aug 22, 2016)

Took a while but we knew the d.i would be along.
Serious crime sqaud


----------



## David Morison (Aug 22, 2016)

If you see the s***e that oozes out from underneath our council waste vehicles you'd wish you had some grey water to wash it down!

David


----------



## The laird (Aug 22, 2016)

David Morison said:


> If you see the s***e that oozes out from underneath our council waste vehicles you'd wish you had some grey water to wash it down!
> 
> David



Take a photo and name and shame em!


----------



## n brown (Aug 22, 2016)

i don't have a waste tank, and i leave my waste pipe, nylon reinforced smoothbore and quite stiff, a little long, so that it is worn down by the road surface. i put very little water down it, preferring to wash up in a bowl and sling the water in the bushes, but as i normally park on grass,sand or dirt, if any water does come out,nobody can see it.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 22, 2016)

n brown said:


> i don't have a waste tank, and i leave my waste pipe, nylon reinforced smoothbore and quite stiff, a little long, so that it is worn down by the road surface. i put very little water down it, preferring to wash up in a bowl and sling the water in the bushes, but as i normally park on grass,sand or dirt, if any water does come out,nobody can see it.



Stealth waste? :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 22, 2016)

The laird said:


> Can I correct you man goes walk with grandson 18 months old and DOES have a photo of number plate but I did not put it up here (cause I'm a nice guy) but the council do have it!!!!!



'Cos you gave it to the council?

Well, in theory, I'm in favour of you doing just that.  However, now you've done it, I'm a bit different in practice.

I've spent a good part of maybe ten years asking councils for proof of their justification for no overnight parking rules - they always say “discharge of waste” - and they can never provide proof.   Up to now they haven't even been able (mostly) to tell me of any complaints they've received about discharge of waste.   A council near your picture - East Lothian who had their byelaw rejected - was very clear.  They'd not received any complaints but they believed prevention was better than cure. It wasn't;   the Scottish Govt refused their byelaw.    North Yorks used the same reasoning using somewhat different words but they changed the reasoning when people disputed their waste discharge allegations.    

Well, when this particular council, whichever it is, approves a TRO banning overnight parking and somebody like me asks for proof of their allegation that all motorhomers are feckless waste dischargers who have to be prevented ... well, they'll be able to provide proof and triumphantly tell somebody like me that their proof was provided by a fellow motorhomer - and send me your picture.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 22, 2016)

n brown said:


> i don't have a waste tank, and i leave my waste pipe, nylon reinforced smoothbore and quite stiff, a little long, so that it is worn down by the road surface. i put very little water down it, preferring to wash up in a bowl and sling the water in the bushes, but as i normally park on grass,sand or dirt, if any water does come out,nobody can see it.



Main use I find for the waste is shower time, 2 x 10 litres would make for a small but noticeable pond just about anywhere.

But still, having no tank and disposing as you do is infinitely preferable to the motorcaravanner I witnessed driving along a main café lined seafront Paseo, discharging his waste tank contents that must have been sitting in the sun for weeks.
The stench was stomach churning, couldn't have been worse if was a black tank he was emptying (maybe it was). Put myself and others right orf our Chocolate & Churros.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2016)

n brown said:


> i don't have a waste tank, and i leave my waste pipe, nylon reinforced smoothbore and quite stiff, a little long, so that it is worn down by the road surface. i put very little water down it, preferring to wash up in a bowl and sling the water in the bushes, but as i normally park on grass,sand or dirt, if any water does come out,nobody can see it.




Pretty much covers all of my situations too. If I wanted to park on tarmac I'd get a Hymer, 

Most of the time I carry a used 10 litre adhesive bucket for when parked at service stations or other hard surfaces. Lid seals so I can carry it in van if need be. 
More often than not, there will be a motorhome close by, letting grey water out. In that case, I go chuck the contents of my bucket in his/her puddle, then take a picture of it.   (I'm Joking)


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think the best methods for me that I picked up on this forum are dump in the grass in a layby (discreetly of course), grass in a bag trick, over a drain, in a tub then flora and fauna watered or if its just a weekend away I just keep it till I come home and open up the manhole in my drive and let it run into that. 
I think the more serious problem of people dumping black waste wherever they want is more of an issue, I do hope that some day councils will have the common sence to install waste dispisal for tourists after all theyre not going to stop folk from visiting their towns are they ?


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 22, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Pretty much covers all of my situations too. If I wanted to park on tarmac I'd get a Hymer,
> 
> Most of the time I carry a used 10 litre adhesive bucket for when parked at service stations or other hard surfaces. Lid seals so I can carry it in van if need be.
> More often than not, there will be a motorhome close by, letting grey water out. In that case, I go chuck the contents of my bucket in his/her puddle, then take a picture of it.   (I'm Joking)



Exactly ....I've no great problem with the greenery being watered in a hedge bottom etc ...BUT in the middle of a bloody tarmac carpark ...

Mind I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping in a carpark anyway ...I mean it's not exactly "Wild" is it


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 22, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Exactly ....I've no great problem with the greenery being watered in a hedge bottom etc ...BUT in the middle of a bloody tarmac carpark ...
> 
> Mind I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping in a carpark anyway ...I mean it's not exactly "Wild" is it



Dono iv seen a lot of wild things going on in car parks.:scared::rabbit::rolleyes2:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 24, 2016)

there it is right there, easy peasy lemon squeezy chill


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 24, 2016)

That's it I'm Fed up with you lot and your bickering.  I am going to change my handle from GWAYGWAY to GWAYWATER  a bit like 
senator Barry Gwaywater in the 60's   the bloke that wanted to NUKE everybody else.  
ps I know his name was GOLDWATER but it fits the story better my way.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 24, 2016)

EDIT.


Oh tosh, must learn to read ploply.


----------



## davidb3 (Aug 24, 2016)

*visiting Swanage*



Jimhunterj4 said:


> I think the best methods for me that I picked up on this forum are dump in the grass in a layby (discreetly of course), grass in a bag trick, over a drain, in a tub then flora and fauna watered or if its just a weekend away I just keep it till I come home and open up the manhole in my drive and let it run into that.
> I think the more serious problem of people dumping black waste wherever they want is more of an issue, I do hope that some day councils will have the common sence to install waste dispisal for tourists after all theyre not going to stop folk from visiting their towns are they ?



Swanage in Dorset do their utmost to stop motor homers and day vans visiting by giving out parking tickets if you park on one of the MANY restricted roads near the beach oh unless of course you wish to go into a carpark and actually pay to stay, tight fisted ignorant idiots and yes a disposal point in town would be nice even if they have an honest box next to it


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes ive noticed that I seem to be spending a small fortune on parking, £8 here £5 there, it all mounts up, they do seem to make it hard for us to get parked up but ive not failed so far, if it wasnt for the **** weather we were having up north and most of all the midges I would have been on one of the islands off the west coast and not spending my hard earned fueling up the motorhome as many times


----------



## The laird (Aug 24, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Yes ive noticed that I seem to be spending a small fortune on parking, £8 here £5 there, it all mounts up, they do seem to make it hard for us to get parked up but ive not failed so far, if it wasnt for the **** weather we were having up north and most of all the midges I would have been on one of the islands off the west coast and not spending my hard earned fueling up the motorhome as many times



Where aboooot r u Jim ,28' up here the day glorious sun sweating ma bollo--s aff


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Yes ive noticed that I seem to be spending a small fortune on parking, £8 here £5 there, it all mounts up, they do seem to make it hard for us to get parked up but ive not failed so far, if it wasnt for the **** weather we were having up north and most of all the midges I would have been on one of the islands off the west coast and not spending my hard earned fueling up the motorhome as many times



terrible councils making camper vans pay to park in a car park and giving tickets when your parked in restricted roads  guess what they make cars and motor bike pay aswell  get ready hat on . mind you i do dissagree with councils putting restrictions on motor home parking  basically making it impossible to park a motor home or camper van legally where a car can park legally  even if they have to pay for the privilege porthcawl had a restriction on camper vans motor homes parking  after 23.00 to 07.00  or roundabot those times ,but i could park my seven seater alahmbra with seats removed and a blow up bed in the back quite capable of a nights sleep in comfort aswell , seems wrong realy


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 24, 2016)

The laird said:


> Where aboooot r u Jim ,28' up here the day glorious sun sweating ma bollo--s aff


Now at portland for the night mate, was roasting in weymouth today


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 24, 2016)

mandrake said:


> terrible councils making camper vans pay to park in a car park and giving tickets when your parked in restricted roads  guess what they make cars and motor bike pay aswell  get ready hat on . mind you i do dissagree with councils putting restrictions on motor home parking  basically making it impossible to park a motor home or camper van legally where a car can park legally  even if they have to pay for the privilege porthcawl had a restriction on camper vans motor homes parking  after 23.00 to 07.00  or roundabot those times ,but i could park my seven seater alahmbra with seats removed and a blow up bed in the back quite capable of a nights sleep in comfort aswell , seems wrong realy



Not really griping about having to pay to park but more of the lack of it, I had to get out of lyme regis because of the lack of MH parking I only wanted to spend the day there, very disapointed with that. Where were parked up for the night in portland just now is awsome and free too. News crews are here covering the olympic boating crews coming home. Views from up here is breath taking, I posted a picture up on view from a wild camp


----------



## izwozral (Aug 24, 2016)

Well found David, I look forward to listening to it later.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Not really griping about having to pay to park but more of the lack of it, I had to get out of lyme regis because of the lack of MH parking I only wanted to spend the day there, very disapointed with that. Where were parked up for the night in portland just now is awsome and free too. News crews are here covering the olympic boating crews coming home. Views from up here is breath taking, I posted a picture up on view from a wild camp



yes i agree more spaces should be made to park motorhomes on ,but i wonder how many car drivers would just use them  ,after all they park in areas given over to coaches  many times seemingly unpenalised by the councils they park in disabled areas when no badges are shown and mother and child areas also . but park a motorhome in two bays even if double the rate is payed ,and out of the cot goes the teddy with them  i suppose we will never win .

hark at me with the we ,i havent got a motor home sob sob


----------



## David Morison (Aug 25, 2016)

I recently visited the RSPB Bempton Cliffs reserve in East Riding and on entering the car park a volunteer said he had a space reserved for a campervan and preceded to move some cones to allow access for me, I said I didn't really need it as my camper, a converted Nissan Elgrand, was actually shorter and narrower than my Mazda 6 estate but he insisted. 

Now that's service!

David


----------



## tribute11 (Aug 25, 2016)

We were in Wales for the month of July.

Had to give most of North Wales the miss though as could not get into car parks because of height barriers.

Their loss as we were unable to spend our pennies in their shops, cafes etc.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 25, 2016)

David Morison said:


> I recently visited the RSPB Bempton Cliffs reserve in East Riding and on entering the car park a volunteer said he had a space reserved for a campervan and preceded to move some cones to allow access for me, I said I didn't really need it as my camper, a converted Nissan Elgrand, was actually shorter and narrower than my Mazda 6 estate but he insisted.
> 
> Now that's service!
> 
> David



Possibly THE stinkiest place I have ever visited.... mind having a sneaky wander around to "Rotor"  station behind the cliffs was worthwhile (what looks like, a slightly incongruous bungalow actually hides about 5 stories of early radar station from the end of ww2)


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 25, 2016)

We just got a new van and the waste handle is in the bottom of the wardrobe (bloody stupid place but hey I didn't build it) anyway it's easy to knock, and it's as sloppy as a curry the next day so it has already had someone tell me about it.

I'll be giving it a look at once we get a fine day, although then I usually find other jobs too.


----------



## Compass Drifter (Aug 25, 2016)

*Malvern Wasters*



Wooie1958 said:


> We left the Three Counties Showground in Malvern last monday and made our way to the motorway via Upton-upon-Severn.
> 
> Every fekking layby we passed had motorhomes in them emptying their grey water most of which was running across the main road.
> 
> They don`t give a f*ck.




STOP...Camera out...Photograph vans and their number plates then post in Media!


----------

